# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Timber supplier - Sydney

## ttenroca

Can anyone recommend a good supplier that will actually give their best price straight up for timber in Sydney. Have emailed a few and one that advertises as "beats any price" came back more expensive than going down to bunnings. Looking at some Treated pine, Red alert bearers and joists, 20 sheets of flooring etc.  
Cheersd

----------


## ttenroca

Surprised no one has replied to this - surely someone has a good timber supplier in Sydney? 
This one:  Mitre10 Canterbury 
quoted $43 for yellowtongue 3600 x 900 (need 20 sheets). I pointed out Bunnings sell it for $39, and the reply was that is our best price. I suggested they needed to take "We wont be beaten on price" off their website. No reply. Maybe they were quoting someone else, hence the quotation marks?

----------


## shauck

> maybe they were quoting someone else, hence the quotation marks?

   :Laughing1:  
Sorry, not much help. I live in Melbourne. Just my two cents, establishing a good supply of anything takes time. There are lots of factors some of which aren't cost related. Sometimes it's more about quality, service, availability of materials. I use a local hardware that isn't cheaper than elsewhere but I see these guys almost every day, I get good service and I can select pieces individually if I want. I can take stuff back if it's not quite there in quality, even if it's because I just didn't use it in the end. Delivery is dirt cheap (16 bucks) where I help unload unless it's a big load then they send two guys. If I chose a place that's cheaper, the delivery cost from further away brings the price back in line with the local. Basically the service and locality is what keeps me there and not somewhere cheaper. You can't find this stuff out with a phone call about prices. You have to go and establish a relationship. Check out your local. Also, I get full trade discount on materials. Establish a relationship and you will likely end up with similar situation.

----------


## METRIX

Where in Sydney are you ?

----------


## ttenroca

Camden

----------


## ttenroca

FYI anyone interested. 
For my lot: The company mentioned above - $4225. Masters hardware Gregory Hills - $3350.

----------


## METRIX

Depending on what you need, Danias timber in Marrickville can be good, Abbey TImber are also good, Bunnings also have Yellow Tongue at fair prices, not sure what else you need. 
We get al lour timber froim specialist Trade places and these have better prices for trade customers, but are quite high for walk off the street customers, as they like to deal in truck load at a time orders rather than a few pieces of this or that.

----------

